# New arrivel, my only Hamilton : Viewmatic Jazzmaster



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

This is my first experience to own Hamilton

from all the line, I am only interested in vintage military Hammie, Khaki auto chrono, GMT conservation, Bob Dylan and Viewmatic..
which some of those , either too pricey or unavailable in my country..

recently a friend of mine, sell his Viewmatic Rosegold that still in AD warranty 
without any doubt, I take it..

I havent has many chances to do some photos.. These 3 is photographed while I work ...




























I like this watch..
:thanks:thanks


----------



## watcherz (Sep 8, 2009)

Very nice.

I'm a fan of the Viewmatic. In fact, I hope to be getting a silver dialed one on a SS bracelet very soon.

Enjoy.

:-!


----------



## filmjuicer (Aug 5, 2008)

Great photos! Gotta love the Jazzmasters...awesome watches! Such a classy design, too.

I had the stainless steel version of the 40mm Viewmatic before I got the Chrono Auto, and I really liked it. You really can't go wrong with any of the Jazzmaster line, in my opinion. Even the bracelets and clasps/buckles are nice.

Congrats!...Nice addition to an already very nice collection! :-!


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Beautiful watch! I'm curious what your thoughts are about the Jazzmaster compared to some of the Seiko dress watches you have. I've often thought that both the Viewmatic Jazzmasters and the Seiko Spirit/SARB lines offer similar value for their price point for a dress watch.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> Beautiful watch! I'm curious what your thoughts are about the Jazzmaster compared to some of the Seiko dress watches you have. I've often thought that both the Viewmatic Jazzmasters and the Seiko Spirit/SARB lines offer similar value for their price point for a dress watch.


thanks watcherz, film juicer and john , :thanks

ok... this is my first impression + some comments from my colleague (they know I am a watch freak)

this Viewmatic -- WEAR BIG !!
I do mean it... this Hammie wear so big in my 7,5 inch wrist

I have many watch > 40 mm.... even 47 mm...
but this 40 mm Hammie , look very elegant, expensive and bold !!

I have some people comment on ..
2 people said : damn doc, I think that watch is so big .. 
(Imagine that no one ever say my watch is big , even with my OS300 )

1 man said, it looks so expensive.. , when I said it is 400 usd watch.. he cant even believe it...

so this watch looks way way bigger than it should be
this watch is attention whore ( pardon the language).. 
its not type of watch that will fly under the radar.... people will notice ..

people never notice on my Big Seiko, Big Steinhart, Big Orient Star
people never notice a Rolex in my wrist, or Grand Seiko

but this Hammie, 3 people directly comment on it
2 said its so big and a little too big for my fat wrist
1 said its so not polite to wear such expensive jewel at work

finishing wise...

the reason I choose Hammie..
if u look closely, Hammie has the type of : brushed - polished - brushed combo + modern kind of lug design
exactly like Seiko Spirit

but in loup, I would have to say that, Spirit is in the same league with Jazzmaster finishing

I cant find any flaw in finishing in both products

so conclusion :

Seiko Spirit ---- you choose to fly under the radar with a smaller look and smaller impression watch -- dont expect people to comment and love ur watch -- we are the only person who feel so happy about the watch

Hamilton Jazz master ==== you choose to fly up above the cloud, detected by people arround ==== we expect good comment === sometimes people would find it intimidatingly big bold and expensive

which I love ? I love both
Sometimes I want to fly under the radar
Sometimes I want to soar up in the sky

:-d:-d


----------



## KatGirl (Jun 12, 2009)

Well said. I love that watch. I just picked up the Tonneau version with silver dial and rose gold accents, because I think it works better for a girl. A really pretty watch! This one has a regular tang buckle, but the buckle is signed and very cool. What a great line of watches for the price. I used to have the one with the floral shaped cutout on the front, but it bugged me. I need my faces completely filled in. The only inside view I want is from the back. Enjoy that beautiful new Jazzmaster.

;-) KAT


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Congratulations, William! Great looking watch, especially in the rose gold.

Welcome to the Hamilton club. :-!


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

:-!Very nice photos of a very good looking watch. I've seen a few of them in the stores. I have to try them on one of these days.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

@ Kat , BenL, BaCaitlin

thanks all... this is indeed a nice watch for its price ..


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

the deployant


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

the clasp


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

the Clasp


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

*Re: New arrival, my only Hamilton : Viewmatic Jazzmaster*

Hamilton anyone ??


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

*Re: New arrival, my only Hamilton : Viewmatic Jazzmaster*


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

*Re: New arrival, my only Hamilton : Viewmatic Jazzmaster*


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Gorgeous shots, as usual!


----------



## didonk (Oct 4, 2009)

does it really look that big then? i am interested in this watch, but i have small wrists.

i do have a 41mm watch (sea-gull), which does not look too big, so i cant imagine this 40mm will? right?


nice pics!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> this is indeed a nice watch for its price ..


I believe that can be said for most of Hamilton's models. I'm surprised they haven't tried to raise prices yet.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice new shots. :-!


----------



## Shademantis (Feb 11, 2009)

Beautiful pics of an amazing watch.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: New arrival, my only Hamilton : Viewmatic Jazzmaster*

Lovin' it! Great pics of a great looking Hamilton. Congrats and well done. :-!


----------



## lland (Oct 8, 2007)

Beautiful. Just ordered the same watch from Princeton yesterday. Should be here Tuesday. Hamilton no. 2 for me...will join a Khaki King Scuba automatic on the winder.

LL


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

Music Healing - your composition is great - it also helps when the subject is a handsome looking watch |>


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

@ shademantis, Kiwidj, Iland, Bacaitlin

thanks everyone


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

*Re: New arrival, my only Hamilton : Viewmatic Jazzmaster*

these are some shots, but since the source of light is indoor light.. 
its quite noisy

they are taken during dinner today..


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Hamilton ... H325450










:thanks


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

Thanks for the excellent pics and your impressions. |>

I now have this watch on my short list because of your photos. The rose gold finish is very unique that's bold, yet not gaudy.


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

music_healing said:


> Hamilton ... H325450
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a fantastic shot |>|>


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

BaCaitlin said:


> This is a fantastic shot |>|>


thanks my friend... :thanks


----------



## Mychronos (Nov 18, 2008)

You'll be fine,,all my watches are size 39-41mm when I had this last week as expected blends to my narrow wrist 6.5in.,my first ever dress watch,,










didonk said:


> does it really look that big then? i am interested in this watch, but i have small wrists.
> 
> i do have a 41mm watch (sea-gull), which does not look too big, so i cant imagine this 40mm will? right?
> 
> nice pics!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

its Hamilton Viewmatic

:thanks


----------



## Deacon (May 8, 2007)

Wow!
Very nice.
Classic look.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

if you guys pay good attention
you can read outloud the favourite camera I am using daily.. it s in the photo

anyone can tell me, the hidden camera message in the photo??


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

^^
Wow, I'm continually impressed with how the quality of your photographs has improved. I remember reading one of your very early reviews on the Orient Multi-eye, and thinking even then that the photos were well done. But now... well, you've really raised the quality of your photos to an almost professional level :-!.


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

music_healing said:


> if you guys pay good attention
> you can read outloud the favourite camera I am using daily.. it s in the photo
> 
> anyone can tell me, the hidden camera message in the photo??


I see a Leica label poking out from the lens!


----------



## jbetts1790 (Feb 17, 2010)

Awesome shots of a beautiful watch! Which Leica camera and lens do you use?


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

yes guys, 

it is Panasonic Lumix Lx3 with leica lens
its fix lens


----------



## Blame (Feb 2, 2009)

music_healing said:


> yes guys,
> 
> it is Panasonic Lumix Lx3 with leica lens
> its fix lens


Says so in the EXIF data too!! Panasonic DMC-LX3 :-d


----------



## ragamuffin (Jan 22, 2010)

Blame said:


> Says so in the EXIF data too!! Panasonic DMC-LX3 :-d


I'm using this camera myself when I'm not hauling my dSLR around. A superb camera.

I must also throw in some compliments about the fantastic good looking watch shown here! Looks really good in that rose gold colour. I have ordered the Viewmatic myself, though in the silver case/dial.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Mate, nice pic with that great cam! Well done. :-!


----------



## didonk (Oct 4, 2009)

great pictures! but now i cant decide if i should get the silver one or this one :-s


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

@ Didonk...

lets put it this way... Rose Gold plate look more elegant and sometimes looks too flashy in casual condition..

Steel/ silver look is more casual and blend to any situation


so it depends on the use of the watch..

are you wearing it in daily basis in office, in class, in club, etc
steel goes to every occasion

if you are wearing it in formal situation, formal meeting, etc..
rose gold is the way to go



@ kiwi, john, ragamuffin, jbets and blame

thank you all my friends for nice compliments..


----------



## didonk (Oct 4, 2009)

ahh i see. thanks. yeah it does look a bit more 'classy'. well i am 23 and wont be going to any formal meetings any time soon so (poker pro ) i guess i will stick to the silver one.


i just MUST have a deployant clasp, but all sites seem to have a normal buckle :-| and the one that apparently does have it doesnt ship to europe


again, great pictures!


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

this is my favorite Hamilton of the three I own. The curves on the lugs are beautiful. I have some pics too...


----------



## BaCaitlin (Sep 6, 2009)

dreski said:


> this is my favorite Hamilton of the three I own. The curves on the lugs are beautiful. I have some pics too...


Excellent photos. What application did you use to put the collage together?


----------



## 9 iron (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow, gorgeous watch! One of the most simple yet elegant pieces I've seen, I love it! 

Anyone know where I can source one of these (with deployant) in the states?


----------



## dreski (Jan 5, 2010)

BaCaitlin said:


> Excellent photos. What application did you use to put the collage together?


Microsoft paint. Copy paste and fill in the gaps with black colour and you're done. Really simple.


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

and this Hammie even fit for my girl...



:-d


----------

